# Help! Warfield biography???



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 29, 2008)

Other than this:





Found here:http://www.amazon.ca/B-Warfield-Essays-Life-Thought/dp/1596380373

And short essays like this:
http://www.pcahistory.org/periodicals/spr/bios/warfield.html

Is any one aware of any major biographical works about Warfield? Does such a book exist?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 29, 2008)

Source:



> Despite B. B. Warfield’s obvious significance, Mark Noll could make the statement in 1999 in his American National Biography article that, “There is no full account of either Warfield’s life or his thought.” Anyone attempting to give a “full account” of Dr. Warfield’s life and thought would be undertaking a considerable task due to the depth, extent, and breadth of his knowledge.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 29, 2008)

Andrew:

Have you read this?




If so, would you recommend it?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 29, 2008)

Sterling -- It's one of those books that's been on my wish list since I heard about it but I have not acquired it yet. I'd like to read it based on what I have read about it and my interest in Warfield and the limited biographical options.

You can read the intro, foreword and TOC online here:

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - B. B. Warfield: Essays on His Life and Thought edited by Gary L. W. Johnson 9781596380370

Here are a couple of reviews as well:

Review of B.B. Warfield: Essays on His Life and Thought - Reformation21
Amazon.com: J. Schoeman's review of B. B. Warfield: Essays on His Life and though...


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't forget Kim Riddlebarger's dissertation on Warfield.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 29, 2008)

Not strictly a "biography," but would you like a cool doctoral dissertation posted online for free? Kim Riddlebarger did his PhD under Reformed historian Richard Muller.



> B. B. Warfield: The Lion of Princeton is an edited version of my 1997 doctoral dissertation (The Lion of Princeton: Benjamin Breckinridge Warfield on Apologetics, Theological Method and Polemics) written under the supervision of Richard A. Muller.
> 
> This version has been edited for publication on the Riddleblog.



Riddleblog - B. B. Warfield -- The Lion of Princeton


----------

